# digging up grape vines



## jsmahoney (May 16, 2007)

Could someone tell me if it is feasible to dig up grapevines that may be 4 years old or older?


Last winter I had a chance to dig up three acres of five different kinds of grape vines. During the winter months, they were going to bulldoze them over. I didn't get to them before they destroyed them.


Now I have another opportunity that someone is going to bull doze the grapevines down. They had over 200 grape vines and now have about 50 left from bulldozen them. I have spoken for them, not seeing them yet, and thought I best find out if they are transferable, or can a person clip a vine and transplant? I don't know. Maybe it isn't worth the trip or hassle? This being said done by hand dug too!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 16, 2007)

It's worth a try...clip them back, dig a big rootball...plant and water...you'd only be out your time and I'm sure some of them will make it....Good Luck!!!


----------



## grapeman (May 16, 2007)

JS, If you are only doing a couple, you could probably do like NW says and have a few do OK. If you are after the 50 of them, it would definitely be easier to order from Double A Vineyards. In the 50 or over price range, they are only about 3-4 dollars each, and some varieties like Catawba and Concord are only about a buck and change. They would be a LOT easier to plant and sucess rate is close to 100 percent. Only problem is this time of year a lot of the more popular varieties are sold out. 


How many are you looking to put in and what kinds?


----------



## jsmahoney (May 16, 2007)

Oh, I just would like a small vineyard to start out maybe 10 vines. Always looking for a good deal and hate to see anything get destroyed if it can be of some use. Don't know anything about varieties, so best read up and it would probably be easier to just purchase them and plant them when the right time comes. Thanks everyone for your advice and help. JM


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2007)

You go girl! All the luck to you!


----------



## jobe05 (May 16, 2007)

JS, years ago when I was in Property Management I attended a couple classes (short)with Cornell cooperative,Cornell University. One of the things that they suggested (mandated) for plants and trees with some age and growthwas to go out several weeks in advance and cut the root ball by taking a deep spade andcut around the plant for what the root ball should be. They had a simple rule of measurement that must have been to simple for me to remember, but I think it was somthing like for every inch circumfrance of the stump, you would cut so many inches out for a root ball. It would seem it would be 18 to 20 inches outbased on what I see, trust me, go with what I see, not what I remember. I also know that this theory worked well on Maple trees, pine trees etc..... I don't know if it applys to vines.


Dependingon the type of soil, like sand, you could water wash the dirt away from the top roots the cut them.


I'd go for it,seems like the plantsare doomed wether you dig them up or not, you have nothing to lose. Good luck.


Oh yea...... A couple of pictures would be helpfull......


----------



## bmorosco (May 17, 2007)

pictures are always helpful!!!! JS what type of grapes?


----------



## jsmahoney (May 17, 2007)

No one knows around here. The place was boughten a couple of years ago and the people are just now moving in. They bulldozed most of them before a friend of minethought I'd be interested in them andasked them to stop. I can only take a look and see how difficult it might be. Thanks!


----------



## bj4271 (May 18, 2007)

Therewould be a large advantage in having vines with some age on them - if they can be transplanted &amp; stay healthy.


----------



## zonta223 (May 19, 2007)

Hi
My best suggestion would be to get a couple of bottles of wine or a carton of beer (which ever the bulldozer driver prefers) an old blanket or sleeping bag and a stout rope or chain.


Trim vine back so you only have a few buds
Rap blanket around the base of the required vine, tie chain or rope around blanket.
Smile at bulldozer driver and offer him the drinks.
Stand back as he attatches rope to front blade and lifts vine out of the ground.
Repeat as many times as required.


No seriously it really does work.
Some vines will break but most will come out of the ground with a small root ball.
It is important to replant the vines ASAP even if it is only a temporary position or you may get air embolisums(sp?) which will kill the vines.
Just get more than you want to allow for losses


regards
Anton


----------

